# should the quilt project continue



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I need to know asap if you --- as a member of this forum want to see the quilt project continue. Are you interested in making a quilt block or two? Where do you want the proceeds to go? HRI? HCA? CANADA RESCUE? OTHER?(meaning health testing/to a specific cause/requiring selling or auctioning here etc.)

For any new people to the forum---we made a quilt last year and donated it to HRI,we made 2 quilts this year donating one to HRI,one to Canadian Rescue.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a poll Julie? I voted.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes--a poll. It is very important to me as a entire forum that I know how people feel about this issue.

Thank you for voting.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I know this is a tremendous job for you Julie. I appreciate all you have done for the forum Quilt. I voted, will make at least 2 blocks and want my efforts to go to go to Havanese Rescue.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I voted YES, HRI, and will make A block if someone will give me some instruction. Want to come visit Georgia Julie???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, 
I think this is a wonderful project, and know it takes a ton of work and coordination! I think it's so generous of you to spear-head it! 

I'd love to try to make a block this year--if I can still cooperate with Linda, 

You all did terrific work last year!!

Are you able to let us know how much money was raised by the two quilts?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Julie,
> I think this is a wonderful project, and know it takes a ton of work and coordination! I think it's so generous of you to spear-head it!
> 
> I'd love to try to make a block this year--if I can still cooperate with Linda,
> ...


 what do you mean "cooperate with Linda?"

My understanding is---Total of two quilts were 5692.00 (This would be Antics and Havanese Forum Four Season)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*Please make sure you do vote.*
The outcome of this poll is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT. _I will be paying close attention to the numbers._


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie,

I thought you wanted to carry on with this yearly tradition? (lol.. ok its only been 2 years, but still..)

I say YES!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do Ryan...I thouroughly enjoy it,but I wanted to make sure I had the support of the forum first and it wasn't kinda "getting old" you know?

We had several members that made quilt blocks for the HRI quilt as well,which was really nice,and I am not sure whether they will choose to go to HRI and just make one there,or here on the forum or both etc. You see? I don't really want a "Julie" quilt,I want a "forum quilt".


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I loved the "forum" quilt. It was the best!! I can try to make a square this year but I will have to learn how and pray my fingers hold up. I can do it!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Co-work with Linda*

I think she means that I can make a pattern that she can sew. We talked about this before...she is a great quilter but likes a pattern. If she shows me something she likes I can draw her a design she can make into a pattern.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Please make sure you vote Carole.

I accidently had checked a box making it public/but I fixed that now. Your votes are anonymous now----I'm sorry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I voted to continue it Julie. Is this too hard on you? I know how busy your life is.
Carole


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julie,
I voted yes to continue and you know I always give $ to the project, but this year I would like also to sew a square. I can sew and I feel bad every year I don't do a block. I think it is a tradition now and we need to keep it up.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I think she means that I can make a pattern that she can sew. We talked about this before...she is a great quilter but likes a pattern. If she shows me something she likes I can draw her a design she can make into a pattern.


Yep, that's what I'm talking about, I was hoping that might still work for you, too, Linda! I think it would be fun to try...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie,
I voted yes and would do a square again. For me while it raises money, it was kind of fun so wherever you wanted to donate the proceeds would be fine. Even if it was something different like to say pay for the HF, I would be for it 

What are the reservations about not doing it? Did we not have enough people? I haven't been keeping up with threads as since coming home from Chi, I have been crazy and to be honest a hot mess  

Hugs,
Amanda

P.S. Maybe we should do another poll to clearly get people's views


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I voted to continue and proceeds for HRI, but I can't sew so I can't contribute a square.
I think it's terrific that you did it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> We had several members that made quilt blocks for the HRI quilt as well,which was really nice,and I am not sure whether they will choose to go to HRI and just make one there,or here on the forum or both etc. You see? I don't really want a "Julie" quilt,I want a "forum quilt".


I don't understand the issue. Several of us made blocks for both quilts. I made one block for the HR quilt and 3 for the HRI quilt when they were in a need for more blocks and I had time to do it.

Is there a problem that we do not know?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No Sandi....not really. I know in the past our forum members were reluctant to join the HRI group saying they couldn't make a block good enough or didn't know how etc. My reply was "yes,you can! I'll show you how" and I did just that....that is how the first forum quilt came to be. Since then,we have turned out 3 quilts and people's confidence has built up (I hope). Last year I expected us all to work together (forum and HRI).Now,with recruitment for the HRI committee etc. I just need to make sure that I have enough people interested in going forward with a forum quilt. I know in life,that people come and people go and that's okay too,but I don't want to make a quilt that I'm doing most the blocks for too you know? This is what I mean by my post.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good, put me down for 2 HF blocks and if you need more let me know. Wish we had a theme or colors, I could get started on these rainy days. The stores are getting in their new fabric.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This will be decided here very soon. I want to get these decisions behind us as well. What I think I will do to speed things up is start a thread about people wanting to make a block or two and then edit in the guidelines as we go. I think I will contact just the block makers interested or use my ladies from last year for a vote on the theme/color etc. instead of opening it up forum wide for a vote.I had hoped for more ideas though from forum members who may never make a block,as I love what they come up with.

It will be forum wide though as to what they want to do with the quilt. I honestly do not want that decision myself.I figure it is the forum's quilt,the forum can decide. 

We should have a theme and be able to go forward by Sept.15th or sooner.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

are we voting on the theme?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

After talk on the HRI quilt I looked up the Airdale Quilts and may give us some inspiration. They are beautiful

http://www.airedaleterriers.org/quilts/


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Julie

I voted yes and would love to give it a shot in making a block. we discussed I am a novice sewer. Is it done by hand or machine ( please say machine hee hee ) You also said you were going to send some information to me on how it is done>


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie*

Would you consider an education block thread? You make the most beautiful work and I want to learn more from you?

You do what you normally only you photograph it step by step, and then you tell us a bit about what you did.

Like drawing the pattern, selecting the fabrics, cutting the pieces, sewing together by hand or stitching by machine.

I want to do it right this time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You need a sewing machine (I know Paige - you do it all by hand   )??? I would need someone to hold my hand the entire way!!! But I could try - but dont have a machine or any sewing background.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Laurie I did it!*

My first block wasn't perfect and Julie had to hold my hand through the whole thing...but with lots of support from the forum quilter buddies, I did it.

I think that my next ones improved, and I hope to get even better this year. If you are patient, listen to Julie, take your time, and don't procrastinate too much, you will be amazed at what you can do!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I voted, Julie. I definitely hope to have a forum quilt for 2010 and I will make blocks for it, no problem.  I voted for HRI, and that's because I like the idea of the proceeds going directly to the dogs, but I didn't vote "other" when I probably should have. I also like the idea of the money going to research, studies, etc... 

As to the theme, I'll be looking for the other thread and will post soon. You should give members a few weeks to get their votes/opinions in as I'm sure not everyone comes on here every day. Great idea for the poll, Julie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It is impossible for me to make a block. But I do support everyone's efforts and will continue to contribute financially.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope the quilt goes forward this year. I can try my hand at another square. They can only get better with time and practice, right!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I hope the quilt goes forward this year. I can try my hand at another square. They can only get better with time and practice, right!


Absolutely Susan and the best thing is the first one is the hardest...after that they are easier as your confidence builds. I haven't had a "bad" block ever! :thumb:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

At this time I can't commit to making a quilt square. I would like to see the quilt continue.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd be willing to try to make a square. I'm definitely not a sewer and don't have a machine but I'm game to try it by hand.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG I looked at the airedale quilts - adorable! I especially like "A Day in the Life of..." What a riot!:cheer2:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, I am scared to death. I just voted yes because I think it is a wonderful idea. I also indicated I would be willing to make a block or two. I must have totally lost my mind but I would love to help but I have never made a quilt block. I hope Julie that you will educate us. I have done alot of cross stitch over the years but never quilting. Would you be able to help me? Mine would have to be done by hand.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am in for the next quilt and would make however many blocks needed and gladly help with raising $ or other quilt related endeavors.

I am open-minded to a forum auction, I think that might be fun, of course raffling would be open to anyone, on any list and they wouldn't even have to be a member of the forum, per se..

I'm also open to directing the money to the dogs in any form, Health research would also be a worthy consideration because, really, so many dogs end up in rescue because of health problems to begin with, any research to help prevent this, indirectly helps the dogs, IMO. Or even to support the forum because there his a wealth of information here to help the dogs (and owners) or HCA...Or HRI..or Canadian rescue....There are many worthy causes out there for us to support as a community.

I'm off to vote.

Julie, if you need any extra help....please let me know!

XOXO~


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For all those afraid to make squares by hand, all of mine have been done by hand. I no longer have a sewing machine.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie, I would love to make a block or two and help in anyway needed. Just let me know. For those who are scared to sew by hand, I don't even know how to thread a machine. So I promise it can be done by hand, it just takes longer, so be sure and give yourself enough time.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie you know what ever you decide to do I am willing to offer my support in any way needed, crossing fingers she does not ask me to sew, I will organize and help run any raffle's/fund raiser's you need.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooooops! OK, I suck at the polls! I voted too soon!

I voted yes before I saw the other options. 

Sooo, yes, I would like to continue with the Forum quilt, I would also attempt to make another block or two.

I would vote for the proceeds to go to supporting the Forum, some as "seed" money for the next quilt, Hav rescue or health research.

I think it's terrific that we have a Canadian quilt this year! Maybe we can see how successful it is at raising money.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know before we ever even started the first quilt when Julie and I and a few others were bouncing ideas off of each other and one of things we talked about is how to keep an element of fairness, since the forum has members from all over the world, and several members from Canada..which is why we did two quilts this year. Originally, we were talking about alternating proceeds each year of whom it would benefit as to not leave out members/Havanese that don't live in the US....but as a community its important to hear how others feel about it since it is a really community effort.

Two quilts was quite the undertaking this year but I'm so glad we did it..and we still have a shot at the Canadian one 

Re: Hand sewing, the first block I ever made was mostly hand sewn, even though I have a machine, because I didn't think I could machine sew all those tiny little things, it really wasnt' very hard to hand sew and who knows, you might get hooked on sewing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it has probably been mentioned, but sometimes a local library has quilting classes. Also, some adult ed programs offers them. That's how I got started. I took an 8 week adult ed quilting course, all hand sewing back then. I still love to hand piece, but carpal tunnel doesn't. So, I learned how to machine piece, which is easy. I still hand quilt, but very slowly and will only do crib or lap size quilts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree Kara and Michele.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to leave this poll up for now for the voting on where the quilt will be donated. If you haven't voted please make sure you do.

In the meantime,it appears the quilt project will continue (thank you) as I thoroughly enjoy the making of the forum quilt.

_As you know,we have to now decide on a quilt theme. I have a limited number of email addresses for the past quilt block makers (I know I am missing you Maryam),but I will be putting together an email to send out to you (if I have you on my email) that I'd to send out for a vote on the theme this year. If I do not have your private email,I am sorry ...it is not to exclude you---just that I don't have it. If you want to make sure you are included in the big email vote,please pm me what it is. This is for PAST quilt block makers only. If you made a quilt block for any of our past 3 quilts,I'd like you to vote---even IF you do not plan on helping out this year. You know the work involved and I respect your opinions._

I know I have:
Marie
Beverly
Kara,
Paige
Amanda
Debbie
Marj
Linda
Lina
Susan
Geri
Leslie
Michele
Joelle
Sandi

I think I am missing Maryam and Katie...and Boo?
Anyone else? If you want to be part of the vote and you are NOT listed,please pm your email address asap. Thank you:hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie,
I'm glad you are willing to keep the quilt project going, and I look forward to finding out what the outcome of the upcoming voting (that is about to take place on the next quilt theme, by the former-quilt-block-makers,) will be!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You should have my email address. Yes?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Sandi.......:faint: I'm sorry. I would have included you (I PROMISE) I just missed you on my list. :sorry:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Quilters you made a huge difference and HRI really appreciates your efforts. I do hope you continue because HRI is now getting called from my understanding about a new dog every day up from 14 three years ago (this again is to my understanding). These dogs cost an average of $700 each for medical care and the money has to come from somewhere. 

Has anyone thought of the education benefit as well? You guys are getting the word out about Rescue and that's priceless.

I will support your quilt effort and I will also make a square because my best friend is a quilter and she will help me, the quilt challanged lady.

Julie you and this committee made a difference in the lives of so many Havanese and your efforts are greatly appreciated. You rock, and I mean that with all my heart.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Paula, you are so right!*

Do you know how many forum members are now foster parents thanks to the education through the Forum quilts! For this we are so incredibly grateful! I think this also opened up discussions about puppy mills and the importance of health testing.

No matter what is decided, what has already been done for HRI deserves a zillion thanks.

In case anyone is wondering....To date, in 2009, HRI has taken in 73 dogs!!!
HRI Intake was contacted about 17 more, in this one week alone!!!

And think of all the women who now have a fun new hobby thanks to Julie and friends. I never thought I could do a square, and who knows where this could take me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Do you know how many forum members are now foster parents thanks to the education through the Forum quilts! For this we are so incredibly grateful! I think this also opened up discussions about puppy mills and the importance of health testing.
> 
> No matter what is decided, what has already been done for HRI deserves a zillion thanks.
> 
> ...


That is just astonishing and SO very sad, I really dont' understand how a pet is so expendable.  I am just so happy that these dogs have HRI!!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Forgive me for doubling up on Kara's post, but HRI needs money and manpower to continue. The quilt is a great way to raise money and awareness. It's like the dogs are coming out of the woodwork. It's very serious and important that we get as much funds donated now for the care to continue.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Voting on a theme is almost done........will be announced pretty soon with the guidelines. Please watch for a new thread and sign up for a block! We look forward to having you on board!:thumb::grouphug::thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Double sided quilt*

I went to Guide Dogs of America for Girl Scouts. They had a double sided quilt. How is this possible? Wouldn't one side's stitching affect the other? I wish I could have taken photos, it was very cute and very complex.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never seen a quilt like this Linda-----I mean one of beauty,you know what I mean? I have seen a double sided patchwork quilt that was made for rugged use....it was denim and really made for like a boy to use on his bed for repeated washings etc. In fact---it wasn't quilted at all...but tied.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't even know how to sew a button that looks acceptable...

thank goodness my other half likes to iron , wash, cook and grocery shop!!!

I admire all your talents!!


----------

